# Textfeld automatisch mit Inhalt füllen, etwas komplexer.



## xtramen01 (14. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe ein Problem bei dem ich nicht weiter komme.
Ich finde dafür einfach keine Lösung.

Und zwar möchte ich per Pulldown Menü eine Option auswählen und ein Textfeld mit einem bestimmten Wert füllen.
Eigentlich kein Problem. Habe das bisher mit einem onchange Event gelöst.

Nun ist es aber so das ich die Daten mit dem ich ein Textfeld füllen will, nicht im Pulldown Menü unterbringen kann.


```
<select class="pulldown" name="send_pdf" id="pdf_art">
   <option value="2">Auftrags | Bestellbestätigung</option>
   <option value="4">Angebot</option>
   <option value="1">Rechnung</option>
   <option value="3">1. Mahnung</option>
</select>
```

Ich habe deshalb zu jedem Wert in dem Pulldown Menü ein verstecktes Textfeld erzeugt.

Also:


```
<input type="hidden" name="belegID_2" value="AB101011"/>
<input type="hidden" name="belegID_4" value="AG101012"/>
<input type="hidden" name="belegID_1" value="RE101013"/>
<input type="hidden" name="belegID_3" value="MA101014"/>
```

Aber wie bekomme ich nun den Wert "AB101011" des Textfeldes "belegID_2" in ein anderes Textfeld, wenn ich im Pulldown Menü die Option Auftrags | Bestellbestätigung wähle.

Die Zahl hinter belegID_ ist jeweils der passende Wert einer Option im Pulldown Menü.

Danke für die Hilfe!

gruß


----------



## CPoly (14. Februar 2011)

Genauso wie vorher, nur dass du noch einen Schritt dazwischen einbauen musst, in dem du auf das verstecke Feld zugreifst.


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Strict//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-strict.dtd">
<html id="html" xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml" lang="de" xml:lang="de">
<head>
	<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=UTF-8" />
	
	<title>DropDown Textfeld füllen</title>
</head>

<body>
	<div>
		<select class="pulldown" name="send_pdf" id="pdf_art">
			<option value="2">Auftrags | Bestellbestätigung</option>
			<option value="4">Angebot</option>
			<option value="1">Rechnung</option>
			<option value="3">1. Mahnung</option>
		</select>
		
		<input type="hidden" name="belegID_2" value="AB101011"/>
		<input type="hidden" name="belegID_4" value="AG101012"/>
		<input type="hidden" name="belegID_1" value="RE101013"/>
		<input type="hidden" name="belegID_3" value="MA101014"/>
		
		<input type="text" id="textfeld" />
	</div>
	
	<script type="text/javascript">
	/* <![CDATA[ */
		var dropDown = document.getElementById('pdf_art');
		var textfeld = document.getElementById('textfeld');
		
		dropDown.onchange = function() {
			var hidden = document.getElementsByName('belegID_' + this.value)[0];
			
			if(hidden)
				textfeld.value = hidden.value;
		};
	/* ]]> */
	</script>
</body>

</html>
```


----------



## xtramen01 (14. Februar 2011)

Super Danke Dir!


----------

